# Themoflex plus vs Spectra cut II



## vinyldezyn (Apr 17, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how Spectra cut II compares to thermoflex plus. Are they similar in thickness? weedability ?
I have used Thermoflex Plus, and a generic heat applicated vinyl, I love the thermoflex, but the generic is very thick, rubbery, and difficult to weed.
I'd like to try the Spectra cut II, can anyone give me a comparison between the workability of the two? Is the Spectra II user friendly like thermoflex plus!
Josh?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Chris, lots of information about that here in the forums  

You can find some comparisons of the two in the vinyl transfer section of the forum here.

Here's a nice long thread to start you off: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t14494.html


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I honestly think Spectra Cut II is easier to weed, the mylar backing is not sticky like the thermoflex plus is. As far as thickness I think they are indentical, or at least I can not tell the difference in thinkness and I have used both brands on the same shirt before. It peels "alomst" as easy as thermoflex plus but not quite as easy. Also it is cheaper then thermoflex plus and it is 19" wide compared to 15" of thermoflex plus. Now for the bad news, Spectra Cut II is having a problem with their white, it will not press near as good as thermoflex plus, the mylar backing is hard as heck to get off. What I do is actually put mine in a freezer for a little while after it is pressed and it helps a good bit, but still nothing like thermoflex peels off.

I personally use both, but use ALOT more Spectra Cut II then thermoflex plus simply for the cost factor. I hope this helps and if I was you I'd get a little bit of it and try it yourself, remember the white though.


----------



## vinyldezyn (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info, I was considering changing over from ThermoFlex, for the price difference.
I've made a few t-shirts for some 1 time custom orders, mostly with Thermoflex. (I personally like the tacky backing on the Thermoflex as it allows me to replace small pieces that are accidentally removed) But I am looking for a product that is similar to Thermoflex for less money.
I will probably give Spectra Cut 2 a try. Guess I should start with a sample pack.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

They are both truly great products. Good luck and best wishes. ... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I just made a switch to multicut. I like the tacky mylar which is like Thermo flex and I can get it in 20 inch rolls so I get more cuts.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

vinyldezyn said:


> Thanks for the info, I was considering changing over from ThermoFlex, for the price difference.
> I've made a few t-shirts for some 1 time custom orders, mostly with Thermoflex. (I personally like the tacky backing on the Thermoflex as it allows me to replace small pieces that are accidentally removed) But I am looking for a product that is similar to Thermoflex for less money.
> I will probably give Spectra Cut 2 a try. Guess I should start with a sample pack.


I've used both and I think ThermoFlex Plus is much more user friendly than SpectraCut II. But I would encourage you to give both a try. You might like the SCII. Personally, I'd rather pay the extra cost for the ThermoFlex Plus.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

badalou said:


> I just made a switch to multicut. I like the tacky mylar which is like Thermo flex and I can get it in 20 inch rolls so I get more cuts.


May I ask where you get this from and is it about the same thickness as the other 2 mentioned?


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

i also use the multicut a LOT and it is of almost identical weight as the thermoflex - i can't tell the difference at all. i get mine from jotopaper.com


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Jan I will check out the site.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I loovve Thermoflex Plus. Perfect transfers all the time. It's a bit pricey though.


----------

